# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal public transport >  GACHA, autonomous shuttle bus, Ryohin Keikaku Co., Ltd., Muji, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Ryohin Keikaku Co., Ltd.

Home page - muji.com/muji-gacha

----------


## Airicist

GACHA autonomous shuttle bus

Uploaded on Mar 11, 2019




> GACHA, with a digital map and sensing technology, is a “self-driving” bus that functions under all-weather conditions, such as heavy rain, fog, and snow.MUJI, proposing “a pleasant life” in multiple countries and regions of the world, is participating in this project as a design partner.
> GACHA designed by MUJI

----------

